# What's your occupation?



## Jeanne (28 May 2006)

Just curious as to what the various occupations are of people who participate on this site?

I just assume most contributors are working in the financial sectors, bankers, brokers, accountants etc etc. But I could be totally wrong!

I work in marketing.

Anyway, maybe there is a code of secrecy I don't know about and no one will respond. Let's see......


----------



## DonKing (29 May 2006)

I'm an Engineer/Project Manager


----------



## DrMoriarty (29 May 2006)

I'm Brian, and so is my wife.


----------



## CCOVICH (29 May 2006)

I'm a tree.


----------



## ninsaga (29 May 2006)

I run a small passenger air line & 'we fly more passengers to more desitinations... blah blah'. 

...look out for my new terminal... coming to a Lidl car park near you!


----------



## efm (29 May 2006)

I'm a little teapot short and stout..etc etc


----------



## Ron Burgundy (29 May 2006)

i annoy people on internet message boards.


----------



## CCOVICH (29 May 2006)

Really?  I thought you were a news anchor?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (29 May 2006)

no after mustaches went out of fashion i decided a change was needed, although with the sucess of my name is earl i may well return. I shall discuss it with my finanical advisor Baxter and see what advice he gives.

actually i think that ann doyle is a bit of alright ya know.


----------



## CCOVICH (29 May 2006)

Ron Burgundy said:
			
		

> actually i think that ann doyle is a bit of alright ya know.


 
She might go for your "Sex Panther" cologne.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (29 May 2006)

well i am alos producing my own witty t shirt line http://www.cafepress.com/moviequoteshirt/563695


----------



## Bank Manager (29 May 2006)

Can't say, but there's a small clue in my User Name...............


----------



## tallpaul (29 May 2006)

I'm a spy (but don't say I told you!!)


----------



## Guest127 (29 May 2006)

bookies runner. (spend all day running around to keep the bookies happy)


----------



## Teabag (30 May 2006)

I'm a lumberjack and I'm ok.

A tea loving lumberjack.


----------



## bond-007 (30 May 2006)

I am an agent of HM secert service. If I tell you anymore I will have to kill you.


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 May 2006)

When I'm not knocking the drink back in Dallas I'm taking part in [broken link removed]


----------



## Henny Penny (30 May 2006)

part time superhero.


----------



## gearoidmm (31 May 2006)

Henny Penny's nemesis


----------



## speirbhean (31 May 2006)

I inspire ancient Irish poets - and torture Junior Cert students who have to learn them. Ceart go Leor?


----------



## Deirdra (31 May 2006)

I'm Chief Bottlewasher in my husband's company.


----------



## huskerdu (31 May 2006)

Snap DonKing

Engineer / Project Manager


----------



## casiopea (31 May 2006)

Im a star constellation.


----------



## TarfHead (31 May 2006)

Me ?
A messageboard troll.
Need you ask ?


----------



## daithi (31 May 2006)

I grow things, and then try to kill them..

daithi


----------



## CCOVICH (31 May 2006)

Deirdra said:
			
		

> I'm Chief Bottlewasher in my husband's company.


 
What do you do when he's not around?


----------



## Berlin (31 May 2006)

I am a re-unified city in Germany.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jun 2006)

I am an anthropomorphic big stick.


----------



## delgirl (1 Jun 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> I am an anthropomorphic big stick.


_*ClubMan
*An experimental robot exclusive to Askaboutmoney developed jointly by Google and the Artificial Intelligence department of DCU. It scans for unanswered posts and provides human like answers to them. Where it is unable to formulate an answer, it provides a link – usually to Oasis. Has unique proprietary technology which allows it to correct links and reformat badly formatted posts. _

_Two devices are used to simulate human behaviour:_
_It can be set to answer in “friendly/female/discursive” mode or “curt/male/efficient” mode._
_It has been given a fictitious interest in a little known inner city football club, Bohemians._
_The two devices are linked so that it responds in male style after a poor performance by Bohemians and a female style after a good performance. This explains why the female side rarely appears. This also explains why some contributors tell it to “get in touch with its female side”. It takes offence at these suggestions, not realising that they are only wishing its preferred team well. _

_From time to time, it has to be withdrawn from service for upgrades. The simulation of human behaviour has been so extraordinarily successful, that while it is withdrawn, other contributors pine for it. Even more extraordinary is the fact that it seems to pine for Askaboutmoney and sometimes spontaneously restores itself before the scheduled maintenance is complete. _


----------



## aonfocaleile (1 Jun 2006)

I'm an Irish novelty/country singer who had a one hit wonder a few years back - my friends call me Richie K.


----------



## Betsy Og (1 Jun 2006)

I'm a newer model of a loved, if cantakerous, large old automobile.


----------



## Thirsty (1 Jun 2006)

I have a bit part in the 'Masters of the Universe' TV series.....


----------



## racso (1 Jun 2006)

DelGirl i am bustin myself laughing at that.

I'm batman and chicks dig the car


----------



## Dearg Doom (2 Jun 2006)

I'm a [broken link removed].


----------



## Purple (2 Jun 2006)

President for life in my own little world.


----------



## Observer (2 Jun 2006)

I don't do anything - I just watch


----------



## Fingalian (2 Jun 2006)

I am a bandit and my wife is my treasure.


----------



## BillK (2 Jun 2006)

I am a treasure; at least I think so as my wife told me that when we first met her friends asked "Where did you dig that one up?"


----------



## finbar (4 Jun 2006)

I play guitar and banjo in a traditional irish band with my bothers and David Arthur you
may have heard of us in the past , the fureys.


----------



## BillK (4 Jun 2006)

Not only heard of you Finbar, but saw you a couple of years ago in the Civic Hall of a small town in the English Midlands.

First saw you in the Wexford Tavern more years ago than I care to remember.


----------



## Fintan (5 Jun 2006)

I run five companies and coudn't think of a witty answer.


----------



## delgirl (7 Jun 2006)

Any Pest Control Operatives out there???   

A woman was having a passionate affair with an inspector from a pest-control company.

One afternoon they were carrying on in the bedroom together when her husband arrived home unexpectedly.

"Quick," said the woman to her lover, "into the closet", and she pushed him in the closet, stark naked.

The husband, however, became suspicious and after a search of the bedroom discovered the man in the closet. 

"Who are you?" he asked him.

"I'm an inspector from Bugs-B-Gone," said the exterminator.

"What are you doing in there?" the husband asked.

"I'm investigating a complaint about an infestation of moths," the man replied.

"And where are your clothes?" asked the husband.

The man looked down at himself and said, "Those little b****rds!"
​


----------

